# Lire un Divx sur G5 PPC MAC OX 10.5.8



## k1000fer (26 Décembre 2010)

Hello,

J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas d'application pour lire mes DIVX  (fichiers.avi) son mon Mac. G5 PPC MAC OX 10.5.8



Quelqu'un aurait une solution pour moi ?

Merci !


----------



## fanougym (26 Décembre 2010)

VLC bien sur !

Attention à prendre le package "for PowerPC-based Macs, 1.1.5" !


----------

